# Chaucer



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anyone used Chaucer Insurance?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

stew2002 said:


> Has anyone used Chaucer Insurance?


I know of them. Based in Kent. There policies are good value but you'll probably find the limits of cover quite low. Watch out for personal effects limits and windscreen cover restrictions.


----------

